# Fishing alone?



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I hear often about how no one should ever go ice fishing alone. Just wanted to hear your thoughts on this. Does anyone else ever go alone.

I don't know a whole lot of people close by who ice fish, so I've been out a few times alone in the past but usually only will go if it's 5"+ ice. A couple of the places I go most times have no one else on the ice.... am I just asking for it?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Just wanted to hear your thoughts on this. Does anyone else ever go alone.


I do most of the time.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i try to get people to go with me but most of the people i fish with are "fair weather" fisherman or they say they will go and then don't I try not to but I have


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I almost always fish alone. Safety first, take a flotation device, a spud bar and a cell phone in a plastic bag, just in case. I have no issue going out on my own because I usually go at odd times, mostly weekdays and nights.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I have fished mogadore at nights alone. Being that I have an 8-5 job, I have been known to go straight out after work.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Just let people know when, where, and when you're planning on being back. Be extra cautious and have fun.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I to have asked lot go with me.all I ever get if any are drinking drunks.to them it is a way get from there wifes so they can drink and wifes not know it.lot pass out on me when they over do the drinking.thus when time go I dump the minnow bucket minnows andl all on them get them come too.
yep I to get the no show type too.man I like hang a target on there shirt tail and put on steel toes shoes use the target kick then in rite direction.they ruin my day.I use take some in boat when I had one there worst there then on shore.slobs and litter bugs.try pee over the boat rails as drinking and peeing run hand in hand.they start slow and pee starts on floor then up wall and finaley over rail.then slow down and it repeats.make no effert clean up the piss thus next day my boat stinks worst then any fish I ever caught can do.Well now you see why I fish alone.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I go ice fishing alone most of the time, like KSUFlash....I tend to go alot after I get off work at 3:30. Most of the places I go are fairly popular spots, so I'm very seldom the only one out there.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Eriesteamer said:


> Well now you see why I fish alone.


It's pretty clear to me.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

its more risky but i dont think youre asking for it. i fish alone a lot. just be careful.


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

i usaually fish alone also. im going tomorrow morning to skeeter alone unless someone wants to come.i used to fish with my grandpa alot, but now he cant make it out on a long walk in the cold. i usually cant get anyone to go with me, but my girlfriend did say she wanted to maybe try with me one day this year. gonna wait for the good solid ice and find some fish first.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Eriesteamer said:


> I to have asked lot go with me.all I ever get if any are drinking drunks.to them it is a way get from there wifes so they can drink and wifes not know it.lot pass out on me when they over do the drinking.thus when time go I dump the minnow bucket minnows andl all on them get them come too.
> yep I to get the no show type too.man I like hang a target on there shirt tail and put on steel toes shoes use the target kick then in rite direction.they ruin my day.I use take some in boat when I had one there worst there then on shore.slobs and litter bugs.try pee over the boat rails as drinking and peeing run hand in hand.they start slow and pee starts on floor then up wall and finaley over rail.then slow down and it repeats.make no effert clean up the piss thus next day my boat stinks worst then any fish I ever caught can do.Well now you see why I fish alone.


Somebody get this guy another beer


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I fish alone most of the time and hide my fish,,throw a couple walleye out on the ice you wont be alone long


----------



## booky (Oct 23, 2007)

I usually get out by myself also. The way the ice is in this state ya gotta go when its there or all that equipment sits there collectin dust.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

It all depends on the time of year (early, mid or late ice fishing season), recent weather conditions, lake or impoundment.

Certainly first ice is always a safe bet to go with others or atleast follow the foot tracks of previous icers. 

Veturing into unfamilar territory alone no matter what time of season is always a red flag for me. 

I prefer the safety and comradere' of others, but occassionally fish solo due to my work schedule... 2nd shift. For example, I fished Saturday 1/2 with my son, his buddies and a fellow icer. Monday 1/4 and Weds 1/6, I fished solo, but others came out on the after I started, I fished in the same area all 3 days and didnt venture to new areas.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I usually fish alone , because of my normal day to day routines its hard to plan ahead so its usually a last minute decision to go out , or I wil go when I can type thing. But I wont go on less than 5 inches on inland reservoirs , ice would have to be significantly thicker on a bigger body of water. And I wont go anywhere I am not familiar with by myself.


----------

